# Are you a 90's kid? Add what you remember...



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

You're a 90's kid if:

U remember watching Doug, Ren & Stimpy, Pinky and the Brain , and Two Stupid Dogs.

You've ever ended a sentence with the word "PSYCHE!

You just cant resist finishing this... "Iiiiiiin west philladelphia born and raised..."

You remember TGIF on ABC. Step by Step, Family Matters, Dinosaurs, and Boy Meets World.

You remember when, 2Pac and Selena died.

You remember when it was actually worth getting up early
on a Saturday to watch cartoons.

You got super excited when it was Oregon Trail day in computer class at school.

You remember reading "Goosebumps"

You took plastic cartoon lunch boxes to school.

You remember the craze, then the banning of slap bracelets and slam books.

You still get the urge to say "NOT" after (almost) every sentence...Not...

You used to listen to the radio all day long just to record "Your FAVORITE song of ALL time"

Where in the world is Carmen San Diego? was both a game and a TV game show.

Captain Planet. He's a Hero.

You knew that Kimberly, the pink ranger, and Tommy, the green Ranger were meant to be together.

You remember when super nintendo's and Sega Genisis became popular.

You always wanted to send in a tape to America's Funniest Home Videos... but never taped anything funny.

You remember watching home alone 1, 2 , and 3........and tried to pull the pranks on "intruders"

You remember watching The Magic School Bus, Wishbone, and Reading Rainbow on PBS.

You remember when Yomega Yo-Yos were cool.

You remember those Where's Waldo books..

You remember Mortal Kombat

U remember eating Warheads.(those sour candys)

You remember watching the 1st Batman, Aladin, Ninja Turtles, and 3 Ninjas movies.

U remember Ring Pops.

U remember drinkin' Fruitopia and Surge.

if you memeber when every thing was "da BOMB"

when they made the new lunchables so that you could make tacos and pizza!!

You remember boom boxes vs. cd players

Writing M.A.S.H. notes. (and the twenty different versions of that)

Making those little paper fortune cookie things.. and then predicting your life with them.

You knew all the characters names and their life stories on "Saved By The Bell"

You played and/or collected "Pogs"

You had at least one Tamagotchi, GigaPet or Nano and brought it everywhere

You haven't always had a computer, and it was cool to have the internet.

You watched the original cartoons of Rugrats, Power Rangers,and Ninja Turtles.

You had a favorite New Kid on the block, and you knew all of there names

Yikes pencils and erasers were the stuff!

All your school supplies were "Lisa Frank" brand.(pencils.notebooks.binders.etc.)

You remember when the new Beanie Babies and talking Elmo were always sold out.

You collected those Beanie Babies.

You remember a time before the WB.

You collected all the Troll dolls

You owned a portable tape player.

If you even know what an original walkman is.

You remember wanting to sit on the orange Nickelodeon couch.

You've gotten creeped out by "Are You Afraid of the Dark?"

You know the Macarena by heart.

You remember "American Gladiators" and watched it like a religion.

"Talk to the hand" ... enough said

You always said, "Then why don't you marry it!"

You know the significance of the number 23.

You went to McD's to play in the playplace.

You remember playing on merry go rounds...at the play ground.

When we were younger:

Before the MySpace frenzy...

Before the Internet & text messaging...

Before Sidekicks & iPods...

Before MIKE JONES...

Before PlayStation2 or X-BOX...

Before Sponge Bob
...Back when you put off the 5 hours of homework you had every night.

When light up sneakers were cool.

When you rented VHS tapes, not DVDs.

When gas was $0.95 a gallon & Caller ID was a new thing.

When we recorded stuff on VCRs .

When we called the radio station to request songs to hear off our walkmans.

When 2Pac and Biggie where alive.

When the Chicago Bulls were the best team ever.

Way back.

when it was all about N64.

When you wished you had a Dalmation named Louie!!!!!!!!

WHEN MAKING OUT WAS HAVING SEX

WHEN YOU TRADED POKEMON CARDS FOR A LIVING

Before we realized all this would eventually disappear

Who would have thought you'd miss the 90's so much!!!!!

YOU KNOW YOU REMEMBER the MASH game made with a paper fortune cookie...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Dude...some of those things are for 80s kids such as myself...

Tom


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

...you coveted owning a Furby only to realize how annoying they were and sought a firey way to destroy yours.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i do remember all of that stuff i even remember when bill clinton was running for president. i was born in 1989.


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ya, I remember some of that stuff from the 80's.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Thank you...just makin sure I wasnt going crazy...Cool post though.

Tom


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I remember most of that stuff, but I wasn't much of 90's kid.

Or how about everyone that wanted those animated dogs or other pets. That was pretty late 90's though.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i remember most of that stuff
but for some reason
it really doesnt apply to me


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Tibs said:


> I remember most of that stuff, but I wasn't much of 90's kid.
> 
> Or how about everyone that wanted those animated dogs or other pets. That was pretty late 90's though.


....Tamagotchi's? Oh yeah. I had one.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Hell yeah I posted this already on MySpace...

Goosebumps...hell yeah baby thats def a 90's thing


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

I was born in january 8th 1991 and i fit into like everyone of those things lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

All this is saying is that you were a kid during the early 90's. I was born in 1980 and I fit in perfect!

GO GO POWERRANGERS!!!!! (even though I was already 16 when it came out)


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah I dont think this is meant for people who were born in the 90s, but for people who grew up in the 90s. I fit most of that stuff perfectly. I was born in 84, so the 90s for me was between 6-16, the prime age to remember all that stuff. This post actually brough back some cool funny memories. Thanks!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

its amazing how stuff like that can make you feel "old", even at 22 years old







i miss the good ol days


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> I was born in january 8th 1991 and i fit into like everyone of those things lol


Makes me feel old!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Im 21 and this entire thread makes me feel old. To talk about "back when there was TGIF on Fridays with Boy Meets World and DINOSAURS" makes me feel like crap. Those shows were awesome.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Im 21 and this entire thread makes me feel old. To talk about "back when there was TGIF on Fridays with Boy Meets World and DINOSAURS" makes me feel like crap. Those shows were awesome.


omg I was like Dinosaurs? i'm not THAT old... then I realize they meant the show and I almost said aloud "NOT THE MAMMA!". I'm so freaking old.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Id love to find some old episodes of that show.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

how about mr. belvedere?


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

wow.... this post made me smile. thanks!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Id love to find some old episodes of that show.


they already have some seasons on DVD...

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4750349?s...CH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats awesome! Thanks. That might be worth the $35, alteast it will be after I search the net to see if I can download it for free...


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I just gotta take back a second and realize all that stuff... man..

I was born in 88 but just to think back, it makes me sad.. back in the days where you coudl take off a week of school to go on vacation and be worry free.. never having to worry about missing things, gossip, girlfriends, making up work.. Everything was simple, life was amazing.. makes me kinda sad to realize we'll never have those days again..


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

you probably could, but they give you some extras on there. a coworker bought it and left it at work. took me almost 2 weeks to get through both seasons. it was great! it brought back so many memories, so now i'm waiting for the rest of the seasons.

and on a side note, i hate you guys. all i want to do is begin each line with /


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

KumbiaQueens said:


> you probably could, but they give you some extras on there. a coworker bought it and left it at work. took me almost 2 weeks to get through both seasons. it was great! it brought back so many memories, so now i'm waiting for the rest of the seasons.
> 
> and on a side note, i hate you guys. all i want to do is begin each line with /


I guess ill have to shell out the $35 then. Sounds awesome.

/agrees that using the / is VERY addicting and becomes hard not to post like that every time

/points out that difficulty typing not using / indicates a true Team RIP member


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

OOOOOH, remember Wonder Years.

Kevin Arnold...







Boy, Im old!

Voltron - Space Explorers!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

wonder years is WAY beyond the 90's...

the 90's was more Hey, Dude! Roundhouse, the ORIGINAL All That... oh man, i remember making plans for saturday night AROUND the saturday night line up


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Married with Children...

You remember Double Dare??


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Dude was awesome! I just watched Dodgeball last night, and Im pretty sure the girl in that is Melanie the lifeguard from Hey Dude.

BTW me and my girlfriends sister were trying to remember a cartoon from the 90s, I think it was on Nick, but it was about a Koala Bear that lived in a tree outside this kids window, and the Koala used to come in the big window and hang out with the kid. Does anyone else remember that show?



Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Married with Children...
> 
> You remember Double Dare??


Mark Summers even pissed me off as a young child. What about Guts? And there was the other game show with Mike Omalley with the pictures the kids had to put together.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

dude, i think it was called Koala...

edit: its called Adventures of the Little Koala

i remember the one you're talking about though. And the chick from Dodgeball was from Hey, Dude!

Dude, best cartoon evAr ... David the Gnome!

and you guys remember Pete and Pete?? then there was the one where they had these little kids who invented stuff and you had to guess what it was ...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.jumptheshark.com/n/noozles.htm

Is that what you're looking for, Mike?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Wha??? Wonder Years is 90s'd out for sure...

Anybody in here remember M.A.S.K. or Dinosaucers???

Tom


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> http://www.jumptheshark.com/n/noozles.htm
> 
> Is that what you're looking for, Mike?


Yeah I think thats it! Holy sh*t. Id love to see a video from one of those episodes to see for sure. I remember them as a kid though, it was awesome.

Pete and Pete RULED! I had a few episdoes of that on my comp a year or two back, they were fun to rewatch. David the Knome was really cool too! I hated Eurekas Castle though.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Good post I was born in 1978 so the 90's were between 12 & 22 so some of that stuff I relate to & some I kinda remember because I had a brother 4 years younger than me.

I remember Topenga from Boy Meets World was fine as hell and had a great booty for a white girl. Very good post as I remember watching TGIF on the couch with my mom & girlfriend (who is now my wife) & gettin' some serious make out after my mom went to bed.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

BORN AND RAISED ON THE PLAYGROUND IS WHERE I SPENT MOST OF MY DAYS, CHILLIN OUT, MAXIN, REXALIN OFF SHOOTIN SOME B BALL OUT SIDE OF THE SCHOOL WHEN A COUPLE OF GUYS WHO WERE UP TO NO GOOD, STARTED MAKIN TROUBLE IN MY NEIGHBOURHOOD, I GOT IN ONE LITTLE FIGHT AND MY MOM GOT SCARED AND SAID, your movin with your auntie and uncle in bel air


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Yeah I dont think this is meant for people who were born in the 90s, but for people who grew up in the 90s. I fit most of that stuff perfectly. I was born in 84, so the 90s for me was between 6-16, the prime age to remember all that stuff. This post actually brough back some cool funny memories. Thanks!


I was born in 1979, I remember Nintendo was the sh*t, Damn I remember all that on the list and then some


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

DC2RJUN said:


> Yeah I dont think this is meant for people who were born in the 90s, but for people who grew up in the 90s. I fit most of that stuff perfectly. I was born in 84, so the 90s for me was between 6-16, the prime age to remember all that stuff. This post actually brough back some cool funny memories. Thanks!


I was born in 1979, I remember Nintendo was the sh*t, Damn I remember all that on the list and then some








[/quote]

Really? I was borin in 79 as well, and I feel that a LOT of that stuff was a lit after my time.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

i remember when weekends would be spent playing Super Mario Brothers nonstop because you couldn't save the game, turn off the console, and continue later ... so hours would be spent getting Mario through all of his worlds so that the game would be won, finished, and started up again the next day... oh the memories ...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

My mom always let me pause games and unhook the TV component from the back of the TV and re-hook the cable until I played again.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cant forget the running pad for nintendo. or the power glove and double dragon. oooh, what about the superscope for super nintendo?

hrmm...and i remember when i thought i was cool when i had pager. but then i upgraded to a cell phone...THE MOTOROLA STARTAC, BITCHES.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> Anybody in here remember M.A.S.K. or Dinosaucers???


Holy sh*t M.A.S.K was my favorite cartoon of all time, Until Gargoyles of course....
I was born in 77 so only about half that stuff applies....


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

this reminds me....I AM OLD....

I saw these KIDS today, talking about how cool rap was...I was thinking ok...

then they were like," yea I mean Puff daddy is the PIONEER of rap man"

I said ROLLLFFFFF, "puff monkey?, no...... Dr Dre, Beasty Boyz, Public enemy..."

the two actually looked at me and said," who is public enemy?"

THAT made me feal old skool

=P


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

wtf where is all the horror movies? i'll explain this, when i was four (1998) my mom kept going to bed early and she thought i went to bed my dad would watch tv and turn on things like a nightmare on elm street,friday the 13, and halloween. any way we have an elm street in my town and when ever my mom waas driving on it i started singing the theme song for a nightmare on elm street she ended up finding out it was my dadwho had let me watch the movie. she was pissed for several days.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ...you coveted owning a Furby only to realize how annoying they were and sought a firey way to destroy yours.


i had one of those bad boys but it was a gremlins one gizmo i think , does anyone remeber that film???


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I was a teen back then


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Thunder... THUNDER... THUNDERCATS.... HOOOOOOOO!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Ok, I was hoping someone else would bring this up...
What is the significance of the number 23?

Born in 85, but related very much with almost all of that.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

u guys remember transformers?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

NeXuS said:


> u guys remember transformers?


Absolutely... Oh and Go-Bots... LMAO!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Adam12 said:


> Anybody in here remember M.A.S.K. or Dinosaucers???


Holy sh*t M.A.S.K was my favorite cartoon of all time, Until Gargoyles of course....
I was born in 77 so only about half that stuff applies....
[/quote]

i still have some mask action figures around, maybe one or two in a box somewhere...

that was when maguiver, knight ride, a-team, thunder wolf where AWESOME..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

You can't forget The Cosby Mysteries.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

bikermice from mars woo!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

STREET SHARKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Buffalo Bill said:


> cant forget the running pad for nintendo. or the power glove and double dragon. oooh, what about the superscope for super nintendo?
> 
> hrmm...and i remember when i thought i was cool when i had pager. but then i upgraded to a cell phone...THE MOTOROLA STARTAC, BITCHES.










And what about the gun that came with NES to play Duck Hunt! Thinking back that game was cool. I hated it then but now I miss it.









I remember when I finally beat Mario Brothers. It took forever cause we couldnt save but we sat for a few hours and beat the whole thing, it was awesome. We were jumping at the end when we beat Koopa.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> cant forget the running pad for nintendo. or the power glove and double dragon. oooh, what about the superscope for super nintendo?
> 
> hrmm...and i remember when i thought i was cool when i had pager. but then i upgraded to a cell phone...THE MOTOROLA STARTAC, BITCHES.


:nod: And what about the gun that came with NES to play Duck Hunt! 
[/quote]

It's all about the Sega Menacer.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I remember two groups: Nintendo users and Sega users


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I remember two groups: Nintendo users and Sega users


Very true. I was definately a Nintendo user. We laughed at crappy Sega users.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

dynasty691 said:


> I was born in january 8th 1991 and i fit into like everyone of those things lol


I was in HS in 1991...

I remember a bunch of that stuff, but I was more of a "kid" in the 80's

The 90's was more my "coming of age" since I'm nearly 30 now....


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> I remember two groups: Nintendo users and Sega users


Very true. I was definately a Nintendo user. We laughed at crappy Sega users.:rasp:
[/quote]

We Sega users spit in your face and throw our activator ring at you.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Speaking of video games................

U, U, D, D, L, R, L, R, B, A, Select, Start

Justin Bailey

^^^ Either of those ring a bell?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> Speaking of video games................
> 
> U, U, D, D, L, R, L, R, B, A, Select, Start
> 
> ...


universal konami code

the 2nd one i have no clue


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

mr_rob_boto said:


> Ok, I was hoping someone else would bring this up...
> What is the significance of the number 23?
> 
> Born in 85, but related very much with almost all of that.


I assume the significance of #23 is Michael Jordan. That's the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> Speaking of video games................
> 
> U, U, D, D, L, R, L, R, B, A, Select, Start
> 
> ...


Dood, that is totally CONTRA...!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeppers...too many kids nowadays think that LeBron is synonymous with #23. He might end up being better than Jordan, but remembering the original 23 and Oscar Robertson as the greatest two B.LB is something many NBA fans forget to do...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

What was the original Ikari Warriors code?









I still have that game


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

wow, i think i did eveything you just listed...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

What the hell is Justin Bailey?

And when I saw the 23 thing, I instantly thought of Jordan...but thought I didnt know what the hell was going on.

Tom


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

What was the popular code for Kid Icarus?

Remember Super Mario World... "WOW 3D!!!"


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> What the hell is Justin Bailey?


It's a code for a classic NES game - doesn't anybody remember this one?....

by the way - Kid Icarus was the first video game I ever had. I thought all the codes were just random letters and stuff..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> cant forget the running pad for nintendo. or the power glove and double dragon. oooh, what about the superscope for super nintendo?
> 
> hrmm...and i remember when i thought i was cool when i had pager. but then i upgraded to a cell phone...THE MOTOROLA STARTAC, BITCHES.


:nod: And what about the gun that came with NES to play Duck Hunt! Thinking back that game was cool. I hated it then but now I miss it.









I remember when I finally beat Mario Brothers. It took forever cause we couldnt save but we sat for a few hours and beat the whole thing, it was awesome. We were jumping at the end when we beat Koopa.
[/quote]

i still ahve all that stuff, i was playing duck hunt a few months ago. 
we had a duck hunt drinking game
one person goes and they set a number of kills 
the next person goes if they beat the first person the person they beat has to drink 1 second for each kill for the new record
next person goes if they cant beat the the new record they drink for the record but ifthey do beat it then the loose has to drink to the new record..

its for when your bored but if your good it doesnt take long to get a high level and youll have to drink a couple beers to drink for the lenght of kills..


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> What the hell is Justin Bailey?


It's a code for a classic NES game - doesn't anybody remember this one?....

by the way - Kid Icarus was the first video game I ever had. I thought all the codes were just random letters and stuff..
[/quote]

I remember Kid Icarus had the ability to save your game & start later at the same spot but you had to enter a string of letters and numbers to begin where you left off. I remember half the time the code didn't work. The first time I thought I just didn't copy it right but after that I double & triple checked every time and I remember being







as hell having to start over again multiple times. It was however a great game.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

those where tehdays when michale jackson was cool not a kid toucher


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Remember Excitebike???

http://www.freeworldgroup.com/freegames/bike/


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

LOL nice version./


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Man Excitebike kicked ass.

Remember when you could see those 8ft satillite dishes in peoples front lawn?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I remember making the worst tracks laaate at night and having my friend try to get thru it. It would take like 20 mins to finish... LOL


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

URKLE ANYONE?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fido The Great said:


> URKLE ANYONE?


shreik>?

they should have done the celebrity boxing vs each other, battle of the 90's nerds..


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Voltron and aw man.............hours and HOURS of Mortal Kombat....

remember Cabal? and sub zero was my favorite....aw man, high school, weed and mortal kombat, brings back memories.....


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ohhhh man I remember sooo much stuff!!

Do you guys remember when you were the Sh*t if you knew how to do the fatalities in Mortal Kombat?!

Who remembers Vector Man for Sega Genesis? sick game..

Anyone ever watch the Smoggies?

wow...good times


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah, I remember that. You would read or learn how to do a fatality and go to the Arcade and show off the one fatality that you knew. I remember going to the bowling alley and seeing the older kids that knew like 3 fatalities!!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

DUDE!!!!! I so watched Power rangers every morning before school. my friend and I would watch it every day. I was 15 years old when it came out. It didnt matter I was all over that show. Green ranger lives on forever...

Mortal kombat was awesome...

I remember fighting with my best friend because he liked biggie and I liked 2pac. We would always get into arguements about which coast was the best. WEST COAST by the way...

I remember when having a beeper was the coolest thing in the world. It was even cooler when I got paged... my friends were like.. wow you got paged.. who is it.. oh its this girl I am talking to... thanks mom for keeping me cool...

I miss those days man


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

oh man ... the days of the pager. you weren't anyone if you didn't know the code.

1773177177312135


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/wasnt anyone

/didnt know the code


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

captain planet
conan the barbarian
Heman
BOBBY's WORLD :rasp: 
teenage mutant ninja turtles
anamaniacs
Looney toons
Transformers<==== cant wait til the movie comes out








Tom and jerry cat
Woody WOodpecker

remember the game PUNCH OUT
TOP gear

yeh back then i didnt do my homework at all :rasp:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> oh man ... the days of the pager. you weren't anyone if you didn't know the code.
> 
> 1773177177312135


you spelled "memories" wrong


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> oh man ... the days of the pager. you weren't anyone if you didn't know the code.
> 
> 1773177177312135


omfg THE CODES ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

143= i love you
187= you die
411= info on that one
211=lets get drunk
206=seattle
425=everett club nights!
808=Beastie boys
311=someone got arrested
911=call me NOW

lol, I was always hiding my cousins pager, lol aw man good times.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

JYUB said:


> oh man ... the days of the pager. you weren't anyone if you didn't know the code.
> 
> 1773177177312135


omfg THE CODES ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

143= i love you
187= you die
411= info on that one
211=lets get drunk
206=seattle
425=everett club nights!
808=Beastie boys
311=someone got arrested
911=call me NOW

lol, I was always hiding my cousins pager, lol aw man good times.
[/quote]

420>lets roll one..

its funny to think of pagers now when kids ahve cell phones..

i kind of miss the days when youcould just disappear, now you need some kind of lame excuse to be out of reach..


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> What the hell is Justin Bailey?


The code for Metroid where you play without the head of your suit so you can see she's a woman.

And of course, there was the best fighting game ever created: Street Fighter II


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> What the hell is Justin Bailey?


The code for Metroid where you play without the head of your suit so you can see she's a woman.

And of course, there was the best fighting game ever created: Street Fighter II
[/quote]

dude what about mike tyson punch out? that was DA BOMB..

another thing that was new and growing in the 90's snowboarding, back in the day we were banned from more then half the ski areas in the country.

neon - hows your day glowing?

oakley razor blades.. i had a white pair with bronze lens..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> oh man ... the days of the pager. you weren't anyone if you didn't know the code.
> 
> 1773177177312135










This is a good one...

Anyone remember kris kross?

Using a payphone?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I dont have pay phones anymore in my cuty. the only places are in hospital, bus station, airport. guess no one used them....

what about Vanilla Ice

Marky mark and the funky bunch

man i listened to those TAPES all day.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hitler said:


> I dont have pay phones anymore in my cuty. the only places are in hospital, bus station, airport. guess no one used them....
> 
> what about Vanilla Ice
> 
> ...










good one! I remember cassette tapes always squeaking in the tape player as it was rewinding. I remember when Cars had more advanced tape players that were able to "skip forward" by sensing a gap in songs. But one thing is for sure... you can go offroading and your song would never skip...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

dude ... hammer time - 'nuff said


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Anyone remember the NES Advantage? heheh


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I love this thread. So many good memories. I actually watched Boy Meets World before work today. It was on ABC Family i think it is. So cool to see stuff like that when you havent seen it in forever.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i remeber pumping biggie smalls and wu tang all day and riding my bike everywhere.... we were always outside.... no matter the weather...

god damn i feel old

this just made me cry...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

mortal kombat: ABACABB sega genesis owners know what that is... Fukin ninja turtles (now theres a girl on the show because it was sexist) Transformers was the shiz...
OPTIMUS PRIME and Cobra commander


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I saw this on myspace the other day. Im a 90's kid too.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Remember when the first Gameboy came out... there was always that one kid at school that got it...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

that was me







god bless tetris, and super mario bros as well... many hours of algebra wasted


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Fukin ninja turtles (now theres a girl on the show because it was sexist)


There always was.

April.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

april was the news lady that helped... now thers a PINK TURTLE


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> april was the news lady that helped... now thers a PINK TURTLE


That's just wrong


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WTF are you talking about??? Pink turtle????









Anyone remember Virtualboy?

Awesome.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'm only 18 yet reading all that made me feel way older



Skunkbudfour20 said:


> april was the news lady that helped... now thers a PINK TURTLE


A pink turtle? I can't believe they ruined the ninja turtles, the bastards.

Screw pogs, tazos were the sh1t

Playing roller hockey on the street with just blades, a stick and a ball. If you got hit in the face you smiled in the knowledge you'd have a big bruise the next day that you could show off about. If your friend checked you into car you'd all skate off before the owner came out! And the amount of pairs of trousers I ruined scraping around on the floor whilst playing nm. Now I see them playing with a tennis ball, wearing full body kits whilst playing non contact hockey!

Fox and hounds- an excuse to beat the crap out of your best friends and they can't do a thing about it untill its their turn to be the hounds...at which point you decide to go in!

There used to be 4 channels and I could always find something to watch. Now theres about 700 and most of the time I struggle to find anything.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I remember Samurai Pizza Cats. I remember darkwing duck and bill nye the science guy. I remember when life was much simpler and better.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, and i found waldo AND i know where in the world carmen sandiego is.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Oh yeah, and i found *waldo* AND i know where in the world carmen sandiego is.


His real names *Wally*!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> april was the news lady that helped... now thers a PINK TURTLE


A pink turtle? I can't believe they ruined the ninja turtles, the bastards.

Screw pogs, tazos were the sh1t

Playing roller hockey on the street with just blades, a stick and a ball. If you got hit in the face you smiled in the knowledge you'd have a big bruise the next day that you could show off about. If your friend checked you into car you'd all skate off before the owner came out! And the amount of pairs of trousers I ruined scraping around on the floor whilst playing nm. Now I see them playing with a tennis ball, wearing full body kits whilst playing non contact hockey!

Fox and hounds- an excuse to beat the crap out of your best friends and they can't do a thing about it untill its their turn to be the hounds...at which point you decide to go in!

* There used to be 4 channels and I could always find something to watch. Now theres about 700 and most of the time I struggle to find anything. *
[/quote]

Boy, do I agree with that!!!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i was born in 1990 and know almost all that stuff...first list like that that applies to me


----------

